# I was a fool! I'll never make butter again!



## SpruceZeus (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright y'all heres the skinny, after many successful runs of cannabutter i was fixing to make another batch when i realized i had no butter. Being the ghetto-improviser that i am i decided to make canola-canna-oil instead.
I set up a large pot full of water to a boil, and using a bent coat hanger set up a smaller pot for the double boiler. Added somewhere around 4 cups (1 litre) of canola oil and a couple zips of trim. Let that sucker boil on med stirring regularly for about an hour and a half and WHOAH!!! i could tell just from the smell this stuff was gonna be an ass kicker!!! Seeing the brownish colour i was pretty scared i had burnt the stuff, but a small taste alleveated any fears i had. So being the cheep bastard i am i bought a box of dollar store brownie mix that called for 1\4 cup of oil, mixed closer to 1\3rd inand cut back on the water.
After pulling those chocolate love-wafers from the oven i cut the small pan into 16 pieces and ate one....
I woke up the next day in a haze, and all i can say is WOW!!!! I've never had edibles completely kick my ass like that before. i've been enjoying marijuana for 15 years or so and would say i'm pretty far from a lightweight, but man, that shizz is like back in the proverbial "day".
Heres a picture of this evil stuff





My final impressions are that for your buck oil will pick up alot more of the good stuff than butter. I find my butter usually comes out a light green colour and while it does the trick, nowhere near this potency however, and a fair bit more work to separate the water from the solids after the fact. I think i may be a canna-oil lifer. anyone have any similar experiences? complaints about oil? prefer the less obvious taste of butter compared to oil? wanna brownie? feel free to chime in as you please.


----------



## llLOU (Aug 21, 2008)

I understand that you can also extract THC with Alcohol, how about some THC Vodka ?
I've done the butter , last batch was not very strong. I will try it with Canola next time.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 21, 2008)

llLOU said:


> I understand that you can also extract THC with Alcohol, how about some THC Vodka ?
> I've done the butter , last batch was not very strong. I will try it with Canola next time.


Aha, the notorious green dragon!!! I have experimented with vodka and found that a higher proof is much more effective (everclear or bacardi 151 or smirnoff triple distilled) has to be soaked for a few days with a shake a couple of times a day to get to its full potential, gets you real F'ed !!! personally i find combining alcohol and mari-edibles makes me go sleepy time which can be great if thats what your looking for, but everyone is different so if you've never tried it i have to recommend you do!!!! a nice shot in some sprite or my personal favorite white russians (which i named green russians) is always a good time. Good luck with the canola oil, should treat you good!!!!


----------



## sleepsmoke (Aug 24, 2008)

oil is totally the way to go and you can use it in more things then you can with butter


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm so glad I came upon this thread! We were just talking about doing the butter thing, me being a cheap.... Bitch I'm going for the oil. Thanks for the info


----------



## littlebat (Aug 24, 2008)

I definitely prefer oil over butter. MUCH more potent!


----------



## urthboy (Aug 24, 2008)

oil is definately a most excellent replacement for butter.

You can save yourself some time and effort (lets face it, we all share this common goal) by avoiding the double boiler and give the potency a good kick in the teeth by cooking it longer.

Put your green in a stocking, tie it off and then put in into a large (10 litres + or 2.5 gallons for my imperial peeps) pot with butter or oil and the top it up with water which will stop the butter or oil burning or clarifying (thats what causes the brown oil, eats clarified). Simmer on low heat for 6 to 8 hours then remove from the heat and hang the stocking over the pot for an hour to drain. Finally, put the pot in the fridge and in about an hour your butter will have re-set on top of the water and you'll have yourself a bona fide bright green slab of flavour country. If you are using oil it wont set like the butter, however it becomes very viscous when cold and seperater as the bottom layer, so its really easy to gently pour or scoop the water off the top.

As far as quantities go, experimentation is the key i reckon, as eating nugget can produce quite a different high and can last a lot longer than smoking. With bud a ratio of 7 grams per 250g/9oz butter or 1 cup/9 fluid oz oil should see things get sufficiently messy. If your using stem/leaf/kif double the weight to 14 grams.

Good luck hombres


----------



## bbqchip (Aug 24, 2008)

would any cooking oil do?


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 24, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> would any cooking oil do?


I think so, tho avoid the "lite" types. I've read that cocoa butter and coconut oil are also very good for extraction because of their high fat content.


----------



## kellythefoot (Aug 24, 2008)

coconut oil works great used it last year at harvest time


----------



## BloodShot420 (Aug 27, 2008)

good plan! i'm going on a trip this weekend and i want to try this... i got 3 oz of "good trim" (trim that is covered in trichomes) - i want to put it into 2 cups of butter for 2 different batches of brownies... the thing is - all of the trim does not fit into the oil... physically. Should i add some water to the mix and sort it out at the end? or should i just start heating it in a crock pot and see if it eventually soaks through. thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

"*I was a fool! I'll never make butter again!" Thats what i said when i got my bubble bags. 
*


----------



## 0849 (Sep 3, 2008)

I like to use kalamata virgin olive oil for cooking or baking, and peanut oil for chocolate. as for spirits any 100 proof vodka will do, prefer to distill for 2 months.


----------



## annette kurten (Sep 7, 2008)

llLOU said:


> I understand that you can also extract THC with Alcohol, how about some *THC Vodka* ?
> I've done the butter , last batch was not very strong. I will try it with Canola next time.


oooooo sounds like a recipe for a whitey, but is it?


----------



## ThaGreenBandit (Sep 7, 2008)

llLOU said:


> I understand that you can also extract THC with Alcohol, how about some THC Vodka ?
> I've done the butter , last batch was not very strong. I will try it with Canola next time.


That's pretty much a tincture. There's recipes all over the net for that. Check out youtube.com too. Any pretty much any alcohol will do


----------



## ChefWil (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the stocking URTHBOY, I have tried packaging it up and personally I like the little laundry bags for delicates. They seem to let the fluids pass through easier. I find that using water to simmer the bag of goodies for a few hours then adding the oil after the bag has drained works best too.


----------

